# Squatting round Europe



## jbilton1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,
I plan on trying to squat and hitch my way around Europe starting from the 23rd march 2010. I am sort of new to the whole squatting thing, though I have been hanging around squatters and squats for almost the last two years - but I have never actually lived in one! If anyone has any advice or contacts for people living in squats in Europe, I would be most grateful. I will be visiting just about every country and I plan on staying in definitly! I am not a wanker and having hung around with paronoid squatters for the last two years, I understand the basic DO's and DONT's of squatting.
Thanks Josh

P.S. If anyone is around in Europe, during this time give me a bell, cos it would be cool to meet up with some interesting people.!


----------



## Pickles (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt Pist posted this on a related thread a while back, seems to be a decent website, pretty up to date and shit, at least at first glance. Sounds like fun, good luck!

http://squat.net/


----------



## stove (Mar 3, 2010)

Hah you need to do your research first.

Squatting in Europe, in many countries, is radically different from the US. First of all, there are squatters rights in many of them. Also, the cops can't (usually) use brute violence against civilians. It's funny, coming from the states, I was all prepared to have to fight for everything, and it was shitloads easier. 

That being said, you won't find as many crusty drunk burnt-out scumfucks. I mean, they'll be around, but just not as many.

Oh, and hitch-hiking is a breeze. check hitchwiki.org

I'll be back in Europe in ~July probably, if you're still around hit me up for some local info.


----------

